# Gitzo GT2541 and GT1542T folded diameter



## Hydrogen (Dec 2, 2013)

I am comparing these two tripods and need the widest diameter around the folded legs of both tripods to make an informed decision. If you even have one or the other and are willing to provide the measurement, maybe I stand a chance to obtain both.

GT2541 and GT1542T

Thank you!

Darius


----------



## brad-man (Dec 3, 2013)

The 1542T has a max diameter of 3 1/4". I also have the 2541EX Explorer model which maxes out at 5 3/4" on the long side, but I assume you're referring to the 2541T Traveler. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hydrogen (Dec 3, 2013)

brad-man said:


> The 1542T has a max diameter of 3 1/4". I also have the 2541EX Explorer model which maxes out at 5 3/4" on the long side, but I assume you're referring to the 2541T Traveler. Hope this helps.



Brad thank you for the 1542T diameter - very helpful. The 2541EX I believe would have a wider diameter than the standard Mountaineer 2541 (I am actually not referring to the traveler).

Anyone with 1541 (non traveler) and/or 2541 (non traveler) diameters?

Thanks,
-Darius


----------



## brad-man (Dec 4, 2013)

Oops. My bad. The 2541 is a Mountaineer, not a Traveler. And definitely yes, the 2541EX will be quite a bit wider than the mountaineer. It's even wider than my 3542XLS, which is pretty damn large.


----------

